# Located Weber Grill Vents



## 4kdave (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know if others have tried to modify their ECB to create adjustable vents on their unit other then drilling holes to let more air in etc.

I had been trying to find vents like I had on an old Weber Kettle with not much luck but stumbled on a company that sells them and thought I would pass on the info.: Marbeck.com   three vents at $9.99 and $2.19 shipping...$12.18 total. I ordered the kit and will be installing them on my new Brinkman Gourmet ECB


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 6, 2014)

Good to know!  Unfortunately, it's a bit too late for me, as my charcoal pan and lid already have more holes than the 2013 Chicago Bears defense.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 7, 2014)

there are various ones on amazon.com and most stores that sell weber have them in the parts sections. Unfortunately, not in japan... ( LOL )


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 7, 2014)

hey 4kdave,

How about some before and after shots? Is that the charcoal or electric model? I have seen a few of these of craigs list for sale for decent prices. (Brinkmann Gourmet)

They do make two different sized of those vents as well. 

Welcome to SMF. Good fun here!


----------



## orlenz (Jul 7, 2014)

4kdave said:


> I don't know if others have tried to modify their ECB to create adjustable vents on their unit other then drilling holes to let more air in etc.
> 
> I had been trying to find vents like I had on an old Weber Kettle with not much luck but stumbled on a company that sells them and thought I would pass on the info.: Marbeck.com   three vents at $9.99 and $2.19 shipping...$12.18 total. I ordered the kit and will be installing them on my new Brinkman Gourmet ECB


do you remember what brand they are? I just searched and could only find the weber ones that are 10.95 ea plus shipping


----------



## 4kdave (Jul 8, 2014)

Orlenz, the Marbeck part # is 63015.

You can see the kit by going to "weber grill parts" and go down about 5 or 6 lines.

Dave


----------



## orlenz (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool, Got it, just ordered a set, thanks Dave

http://www.marbeck.com/weber-replacement-grill-damper-kit-63015/


----------



## ron eb (Jul 9, 2014)

Got mine on Amazon.


----------



## ron eb (Jul 9, 2014)

Also found two at a local Grill store in the discount bin for a song.


----------



## 4kdave (Jul 9, 2014)

These were 3 for 9.99 and 2.00 shipping


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 11, 2014)

dont forget some pics when you put them on!


----------



## 4kdave (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Bob

Any tricks to cutting holes through porcelain/steel. Do you need special hole saw?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Dave, I taped my vent where I wanted it with masking tape. Drew out the holes and then used the biggest drill bit I could find which was a bit smaller than the opening in the vent. It works fine. A little WD 40 and I dimpled the lid with a hammer and nail to get the hole straight. 
Hope this helps?


----------



## 4kdave (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Bob, I think that will work. Pics...maybe if someone is helping me.

Dave


----------



## engineman (Jul 12, 2014)

a step drill is the best tool, but expensive, unless you can beg/.borrow one.


----------



## 4kdave (Jul 12, 2014)

won't it chip the porcelain? and how thick is the steel under the porcelain?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

Not very thick. My guess would be 1/32 of an inch. I didn't have a step drill and they were pretty expensive at the true value so I used 1/2 or 5/8 bit... the holes are smaller than the opening in the vents but it still works fine.


----------



## orlenz (Jul 12, 2014)

there is no porcelain on mine, just paint, step drill is the easiest and works good on thin sheetmetal like these, harbor freight has them pretty cheap.


----------



## engineman (Jul 13, 2014)

think it is only painted,and very thin, which makes it difficult to drill a neat hole.

a drill bit will probably tear the metal, and a hole saw is also very aggressive, leaving a very rough cut,

which will require dressing, that will damage the paint finish.

a step drill removes 1 mm at a time, until you reach the desired diameter, leaving a clean hole.

by the way, i tried to buy a set of vents from Marbeck, but the wouldnt ship to the UK, so going to make them


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 13, 2014)

@orlenz I just looked online and Harbor Freight has step drill bits, so I'm going to invest $5.99 and buy one. @engineman  if you are drilling into the dome, a little roughness around the hole is a definite, but the vent covers it and you really has no impact up on the dome anyway. 

Another thought is to keep your eyes and ears open for someone disposing of an old weber grill. They are on Craigslist around here all the time sometimes free or less than $10- and some of them have four or more vents right on them. 

Do you need the sizes on the vent holes and overall size?


----------



## engineman (Jul 13, 2014)

think 20mm should be ok.. for the vents X 100mm - 4".

re the step drill, just shelled out £25 for one, as the cheap ones have a very limited life.

sure i will find a use for it in the future.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 13, 2014)

those numbers look good. The step drill is a good investment in my opinion. The one I found for $5.99 is a throw away in my opinion. Your's will probably last a lifetime.

What are you going to cut the vents out with? What sort of material? I seem to recall seeing a post where someone made their own vent...


----------



## engineman (Jul 13, 2014)

hi Bob

i have had one for 20+ years, and it has done an enormous amount of work, as i was in manufacturing for several years, but has finally seen better days.

the new one is identical, made by irwin, , so should see me out.

i have got hold of some 4" ally discs, but of course they havent got the tabs to bend up for opening, so thats my next problem. will be starting the project soon, so will let you know.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 13, 2014)

yep, Irwin makes good stuff. I'm a bonafide tinkerer but never manufactured anything, so it sounds like you have the hands on talent for this. I was thinking pop riveting something to the disk so you could move. maybe a  fancy corner bracket or something? Something you could bend around a little.


----------



## puckett (Jul 18, 2014)

besides smoking meat I also pickup scrap metal from people. I have recently came across a older weber kettle  grill that Im taking the vents off to add to my ECB.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 23, 2014)

Any progress on adding those weber vents?


----------



## timberjet (Jul 23, 2014)

puckett said:


> besides smoking meat I also pickup scrap metal from people. I have recently came across a older weber kettle  grill that Im taking the vents off to add to my ECB.


Heck, why not just use the Weber to smoke with? Still better than the brinkman. haha... I built my vents out of coffee can bottoms and cut them with tin snips. Little bit of grinding to clean up the edges and of course I left tabs to bend up. The next day after I did this I found an old charcoal BBQ in the dumpster and took the vents off of it and replaced mine. Was not a Weber. Worked fine.


----------



## 4kdave (Jul 23, 2014)

The vents are in but no pics so you just have to take my word for the install. One in the lid and two in the bottom...those two were a job because we had to rig a rod control to open & close them. Also made up some 8" legs to set the whole smoker up higher.

Now to try smoke'in something...probably Ribs for the first test w/Jeff's rub.

Dave


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 23, 2014)

ok Dave, sounds good. Get some pics for us when you can as we do love our q-view here!  And besides you don't want someone hanging one of these on ya...








or even worse 







You are shooting for this one!
 







Happy Smoking!


----------



## puckett (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm going to start the mods this weekend. I have a few more parts to pick up then I will post pics. Whats the best way to attach the stove rope to the gap in the lid?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 23, 2014)

Most everyone uses high heat RTV or something similar. A lot of the stove gaskets come with a small bottle of glue, but it's basically worthless.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 23, 2014)

I use a regular rope, without any adhesive.  I bind the ends together with tightly-wrapped wire. I'm at the office right now, but I'll try to post a picture tonight.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 24, 2014)

Still at the office, but I found this photo of my first attempt.  I've since witched to a thicker rope with a thinner braid, and a tighter binding.













rope_1.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 24, 2014






A bit of smoke does get through at the binding spot, but that's about it.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 24, 2014)

A bit of smoke gets by my stove gasket glued on with rtv. I don't think it is really all that critical, thought the more "thin blue smoke" that circulates around your food the better, IMHO.


----------



## puckett (Jul 26, 2014)

Did everything but the rope. I bought it but didn't have time.













20140725_141331.jpg



__ puckett
__ Jul 26, 2014





My Weber vent installed.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

The weber vents look like they belong there! Have you fired up the ECB to see how it works? Even without the gasket around the lid it should be more efficient alonging the smoke to escape above the food and not below it.


----------



## puckett (Jul 27, 2014)

I will be starting it in about an hour and will start a new thread about the mods I did and how they worked.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

ok, sounds good, I will keep my eyes open!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

engineman said:


> think 20mm should be ok.. for the vents X 100mm - 4".
> 
> re the step drill, just shelled out £25 for one, as the cheap ones have a very limited life.
> 
> sure i will find a use for it in the future.


hey @engineman  How you making out over there across the pond?


----------



## engineman (Jul 27, 2014)

hello Bob

thanks for the interest.

i have started the mods, and posted in the UK forum, but before i add any more,

i want to move the thread to this forum, but cannot work out how to move it

have you got any ideas??


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think you can move it. Post a link here and we can at least read it. We won't be able to add any comments unless we join the group, but no problem.


----------



## mike65 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's been awhile since I have used my ECB.  I'll be picking up a new 1/2" Stove Cord to close off the gap around the lid.    Plan on doing some Meatloaf Logs wrapped in bacon this Saturday.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Mike. Glad to see you back on SMF. Do you have a vent in the lid?


----------

